#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: مشکل پیش آمده هنگام یکی کردن دو  پارتییشن با  Partition Manager Professional

## Deytas325

با سلام         
پارتیشن F رو کاملا خالی کردم و با  Partition Manager Professiona به درایو G با320  گیگ اضافه کردم.  هنگام عملیات سیستم به حالت خاموش رفت. وقتی موس رو حرکت دادم و صفحه لود شد اسم درایو G حذف شد و به حالت not formatted در آمد.

سوالم اینه 1-  آیا امکان باز گرداندن پارتیشن هست؟ 
2- درصورت بازگشت پارتیشن، آیا فایلها سالم باقی میمونن؟ چون فکر کنم فایلها چند تکه میشن ممنون میشم اساتید فوری پاسخ بدن چون فایلهاش برام حیاتی هستن 
درضمن سایت اجازه ارسال عکس رو نمیده. چجوری آپلود کنم؟    باز هم سپاس

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## aryakorush55

سلام با پارتیشن منیجر چون نمیتونه بیشتر از صد گیگو ساپورت کنه کار نکنید بهترین  پارتیشن استفاده از همون ویندوز ایکس پی هست در خصوص اطلاعاتتون بعید میدونم ریکاوری بشه ولی اول باید برش گردونید ب حالت اول و بعد اقد ام ب ریکاوری کنی موفق باشید

----------

*Deytas325*

----------


## Deytas325

> سلام با پارتیشن منیجر چون نمیتونه بیشتر از صد گیگو ساپورت کنه کار نکنید بهترین  پارتیشن استفاده از همون ویندوز ایکس پی هست در خصوص اطلاعاتتون بعید میدونم ریکاوری بشه ولی اول باید برش گردونید ب حالت اول و بعد اقد ام ب ریکاوری کنی موفق باشید


با تشکر ولی قبلا این کار رو کرده بودم. ممهترین مسئله برگشت به حالت قبله. 
با چه نرم افزاری این کار رو بکنم ؟ که خوب جواب بده

----------


## Newman1

بهترین ابزار برای پارتیشن بندی  بخش disk management در ویندوز هفته که تمام امکانات رو داره بهتره اگه ویندوزت هفته تست کنی در مورد بازیابی اطلاعات فقط میشه به بعد از فرمت با نرم افزار های بازیابی امید داشت خرابی اطلاعات پارتیشن ها برگشت پذیر نیست

----------


## ramintkh

با سلام.شما اگه درایو رو هنوز فرمت نکردی و همون حالت not formatted  هستش  با این برنامه یه امتحانی بکن.من حتی چندین مورد رم موبایل رو هم اینطوری اطلاعاتش رو در اوردم.

 توگوکل بزنی  میاد.......M3 RAW to NTFS Converter
وارد برنامه بشین درایو که خرابه انتخاب کنین و مراحل رو جلو برین.

----------

*Deytas325*

----------

